# Blur über Steam?



## Gateway (31. Mai 2010)

*Blur über Steam?*

Wieso machen die dafür Werbung und verkaufen es dann nicht?
Hat einer Ahnung wann es per Steam verfügbar sein wird?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Blur über Steam?*

scbeint ein bug zu sein,oder activision hatt noch nicht die freigabe gegeben.


----------



## Gateway (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Blur über Steam?*

Hn mal sehen ich will das Spiel aber ich will es per Steam haben.
Wenn ich es  z.B. bei Amazon kaufe, läst es sich dann in Steam "übernehmen", sodass ich mich nie mehr um updates kümmern muss?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Blur über Steam?*

das hängt davon ab ,ob steam dieses spiel von activision die lizenzen übernehmen will.
man kann steam fremde spiele einbinden,aber die beziehen keine updates.


----------

